# shroom question



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Was wondering when all you guys find the little grey morels? I have never really looked for anything other then the goldens and i was wanting to get out and find some!


----------



## 70bolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive found them here in north central ohio the first couple weeks of april. It helps if you have 60-70 degree temps for about a week.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Check www.morels.com, then click on the Ohio boards


----------



## dyce51 (Mar 13, 2010)

april through june is morel season. when its warm out usually right after a rain.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone find any yet ?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

May apples are starting to pop so watch out! None yet but i havent looked too hard. Where are you from 70bolt?


----------



## 70bolt (Mar 12, 2010)

*May apples are starting to pop so watch out! None yet but i havent looked too hard. Where are you from 70bolt? *

Found 4 black sponge yesterday. God I'd like to find a mess. My good woods I've been hunting mushrooms for years got logged. 
Between Mount Vernon and Utica. Im hearing folks finding black sponge and a few greys down around Martinsburg.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

i found 24 blacks today in ne wayne county near summit county all were found inside 100yard area on a north facing slope


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Saw couple bowls of blacks found in Shelby,Ohio so if they are popping that far north already it is time i will pounding spots tomorrow!! Got my steaks tonight!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

fishslim said:


> Saw couple bowls of blacks found in Shelby,Ohio so if they are popping that far north already it is time i will pounding spots tomorrow!! Got my steaks tonight!!


Funny I saw that same pic LOL


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

picked another batch yesterday 26 total and marked another 13 for next week only finding them in two sports though


----------



## 70bolt (Mar 12, 2010)

Found 50 today. Thats the most I've found in about 4 or 5 years. 
Im pretty happy (and full).


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I got shut out in Morgan co. yesterday. I still think we're a couple weeks away from prime hunting. I've always done well during May after a rain spell. :G


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

i found 1 yesterday and 52 on wednesday all blacks strange picking them this early i usually dont find the blacks before the 20th at least for the last 7 years since i started keeping records


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

OK Guy's you got me interested.. Where do I start...How do they cook up ..Years ago and I mean years ago friend took me out looking for what he called stumpies they cooked up slimey no one liked the taste in my family..Read about these morels would like to try them..So I need a few pointers as to where to start...Live in the Ravenna area...Thanks....JIM....CL.....


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bread them and fry them like fish or just sautee in butter. My two favorite ways!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

My son and I went out Sunday and found 98 mostly all greys, will be hitting the woods today


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

What kind of an area am I looking for ...where do they grow the best ...shade ...wet area's ...where in the woods do I start looking...A couple of good pointers please.....JIM....CL....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

just like stumpies but different trees....look around elm, ash, old apple trees. i hear they also grow around tulip poplar and aspen but ive never found them there. they dont grow right off the stump like stumpies do, they grow out a bit from the tree but not too far. some morels also grow away from a tree and its hard to tell which tree (if any) theyre growing off of...there is quite a bit of mystery to them, no one has all the answers. a lot of time in the woods is a must to get a feel for them. avoid wet areas! if youre feet are getting muddy and the ground is squishy dont bother looking there. morels like well drained sandy soils. im not for sure but this might be a bad year to start learning. weird up and down weather this year. i hope im wrong about that though. another thing, they are really hard to see. very well camoflaged by way of their color and especially texture. if you arent looking for them you wont see them.


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

Igree with what you said about this season. Best thing to do is go out with an expierenced shrooner and watch where you walk. I have bene thru the woods and found ones that someone else didnt see and got stepped on. need more rain and heat and they should really pop thru the ground cover. they can be very elusive but a keen eye will find even the smallest.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

My 2 sons and I went this evening to one of our pretty good spots, found one by a elm and hour later found one more. Im not sure about this season......we definely are in need of rain and warmer temperatures but it better hurry up times ticking away.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

found 56 today in about 2 hours same spots as before this makes 158 for the season so far. the blacks i am finding are on ridgetops that are running north to south if this helps any going out tonight to check for yellows or tans. best way i learned to find the tans is look for dead elms the bark will be hanging down off the tree another good area is along an a railroad bed always elm. would love to head south in the am and look just dont have the gas money to cover a trip like that


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I plan on hitting the woods this Sunday. The weather hasn't been condusive, but like Gary said... the clock is ticking.

Sounds like you're doing really well hoytshooter. Are you finding them in the Akron area?


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

I hunt in the canton area, and i havent found any yet in about 6 hours of hunting, but theres people that i know the say they've found plenty so who knows, still havent seen any pictures of them though.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i hit the woods today and only found about 12.every one of them was paper dry.the rain that'll be here for several days should do the trick.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

checked my tan/yellow spots nothing but tracks and a cigerette butt. i dont think anything is up as far as the yellows go. will hit them again mid next week


----------



## 70bolt (Mar 12, 2010)

The only ones ive been finding is yellows. Found around 65 here in Knox County. Found 5 or 6 this morning that was really nice.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

This week coming we should be tripping over mushrooms. For new hunters, do a lot of walking & look around every dead tree. I would target older woods. Good luck & watch out for turkey hunters.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

checked a spot in a mobile home park yesterday and saw two yellows figured i would let them get bigger. only about 1.5"went back today and found 4 of the 5 got hit with a mower. first yellows of the year though


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Found a pretty nice mixed bag yesturday 75 total a mix of yellows,greys,spikes and even a few blacks!


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

i was out today from 0830 to 1500 hrs and found the following 24 tans all by dead elm 40 greys and 20 dog peckers i also left 21 small tans will check on them on friday it was cold and wet all day but worth it


----------

